# three words, one sound



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am a word of meanings three.
Three ways of spelling me there be.
The first is an odour, a smell if you will.
The second some money, but not in a bill.
The third is past tense, a method of passing things on or around.

Can you tell me now, what these words are, that have the same sound?


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

scent
cent
sent


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

yourmother306 said:


> I am a word of meanings three.
> Three ways of spelling me there be.
> The first is an odour, a smell if you will.
> The second some money, but not in a bill.
> ...


cent sent scent


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

scent, cent sent


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

sent,cent,scent


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

! clever


----------



## Rori (Oct 28, 2013)

scent, cent, sent


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

To Too Two


----------



## Toymaker (Oct 30, 2015)

Scent, cent, sent.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

scent, cent, sent


----------



## KiraV93 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

